

Go 1.4 now supports Android - davecheney
https://code.google.com/p/go/issues/detail?id=8020

======
zserge
That's definitely good news, but seems like it's far from what was planned for
Go support for Android (there was a document on Google Docs about it this
summer).

They seem to fixed the linker, leaving the networking issues open so far. And
I'm not really sure about the *.so generation for Dalvik/ART, Java bindings
generator tool and other planned tasks. I saw some mentions in the go.mobile
repo a while ago, but this issue still doesn't have a release assigned:
[https://code.google.com/p/go/issues/detail?id=6342](https://code.google.com/p/go/issues/detail?id=6342)

------
on_and_off
One little step. I am all for better tools on Android. I don't think it
necessarily means replacing Java, nor that Go would be the only solution but I
do think Android development could use some big improvements (in all fairness,
the Android Tools Team is bringing more and more cool stuff).

If Go is the future of Android though, what we really need is a way to call
Android's API from Go.

------
VeejayRampay
More choice, more competition, that's great. Congratulations to all the people
who worked hard to make that happen.

